# Cacharel Noa Fleur



## mac_obsession (Mar 8, 2005)

Another scent I fell in love with immediately..A musky floral scent that is just amazing. Im as much of a perfume junkie as I am a makeup junkie...

Notes: Coriander Leaves, Green Blackcurrant Leaves, Peony, Bulgarian Rose, Egyptian Hibiscus, Nutmeg, Coffee, White Musk, & Benzoin

Described as a radiant mix of crisp greens and feminine florals, smoothed with musk and a hint of coffee, NOA Fleur is the essence of youthful femininity.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 8, 2005)

I love cacharel a lot, my alltime fav is anaisanais, noa and noa fleur are sweet asnd romantic, and gloria is just hot 'n sexy! I do not really like amoramor, it smell like grapefruit juice too much, and give me a headache!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 8, 2005)

i looove noa fleur.. my hubby just bought a bottle for me today!!! i smelled it in a magazine yesterday and HAD to have it! he works for a major department store so he gets 20% off! yipee! this is a wonderful, romantic girlie scent.. i love it..


----------



## Lou (Sep 16, 2005)

I love Noa Fleur


----------

